# Junghan



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't seem to get the links working.

Could you post the pictures?

Thanks


----------



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)

can I email them to someone, I have tried to put them up twice and it doesn't work


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637&st=0

Hope this helps

Yogi


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

oldnut said:


>


You've got a problem with your img tags. Copy the direct link in photobucket on left hand side and put *{img}*directlink*{/img} *using *[ ]* brackets


----------



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)

jeffvader said:


> oldnut said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


thanks jeffvader for sorting that :thumbup:


----------



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)

so can any kind soul tell me what sort of regulator I am missing and where can I get one?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Your clock is made by the Hamburg American Clock Company.

You need the end c0ck support and also the impulse escapement arm which probably is a recoil escapement on yours, the thickness of the suspension spring between the top pivot and the crutch of the pendulum support is extremely important, too thick and the clock will stop.........

You need to have a look round any clock shops that do parts or on the 'bay.......... Good luck with your quest!!


----------



## oldnut (Mar 10, 2014)

harryblakes7 said:


> Your clock is made by the Hamburg American Clock Company.
> 
> You need the end c0ck support and also the impulse escapement arm which probably is a recoil escapement on yours, the thickness of the suspension spring between the top pivot and the crutch of the pendulum support is extremely important, too thick and the clock will stop.........
> 
> You need to have a look round any clock shops that do parts or on the 'bay.......... Good luck with your quest!!


thanks I will see what is about. I wasnt sure if it was pendulum or hair spring (technical term :thumbup: )


----------

